#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  Can anyone explain about business model canvas deeply?

## karan

I have to create a business model so Im learning about business model canvas but unable to collect real story (real experience) can anyone share your story about business model canvas.

----------


## Beacon

> I have to create a business model so I’m learning about business model canvas but unable to collect real story (real experience) can anyone share your story about business model canvas.


You can download free business plan templates along with necessary legal forms and documents from here Business Starter Kit: 24 Essential Resources for Entrepreneurs | Visme

----------


## Lorraine

> I have to create a business model so I’m learning about business model canvas but unable to collect real story (real experience) can anyone share your story about business model canvas.



Hi dr,
Canvas is a very effective way to descride, design, challenge, and pivot the business model.So I think it is a very effective tool for any kind of a business to evaluate the business through various sides.

----------


## jackshanan

Agree with this business model canvas is to describe and plan the key activities of a startup like other productivity, design methodology

----------

